# Running Temperature



## Pinot2018 (Dec 28, 2018)

Just got a Firman P08004 (10,000/8,000) generator -- my first generator. I'm reading manual to prepare for start-up. The manual says that the product is designed to operate between -15 deg Celsius (5 F) and 50 deg Celsius (122 F) and that if it is stored for any period outside this range it "should be brought back to within this range before operation". Is this just the usual cover your behind stuff that is generally disregarded by purchasers, or should I take this seriously? (Where I live, Ottawa, we often gets weeks where the temperature is colder than -15 C.) If so, are there any easy steps to take -- other keeping the battery inside the house on a trickle charger over the winter -- that can be taken to keep the chill out of the unit? I looked online for a cold weather kit for the Firman, in particular, something that would keep the oil warmed up a bit, but found nothing. (I will, incidentally, be using 5W-30 fully synthetic all year round as the manual permits as an option for weather extreme locations.) Much thanks for any advice!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

I would speculate that this is mainly butt-covering. Running a suitable oil, like 5W-30 synthetic (or possibly even 0W-30, if you're that cold), should help ensure decent lubrication even during a cold startup. 

In those kinds of temperatures, I'd probably let it idle for 5-10 minutes before putting a load on it, just to be safe. At least you'll give the engine a chance to start coming up to temperature. 

Ways to keep it warm? If you had it in a shed, you could do something like wrap the engine with a blanket, and put maybe a 40W light bulb against the engine. But that's pretty cumbersome, and would only offer a benefit if the power went out, and you were able to start the engine quickly, before it cooled. I don't think I'd bother trying to do something like this. 

Keeping the battery on a trickle charger is a good idea, regardless of the season. Lead-acid batteries will self-discharge, and it's bad for them to be deeply discharged. You'll help keep the battery able to start the engine even in cold weather (it'll be charged *and* warm), but the battery will also last longer before it fails.


----------



## Pinot2018 (Dec 28, 2018)

Much thanks for this!


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> I would speculate that this is mainly butt-covering. Running a suitable oil, like 5W-30 synthetic (or possibly even 0W-30, if you're that cold), should help ensure decent lubrication even during a cold startup.
> 
> In those kinds of temperatures, I'd probably let it idle for 5-10 minutes before putting a load on it, just to be safe. At least you'll give the engine a chance to start coming up to temperature.
> 
> ...


I am in the deep south, where most overnight temps run in upper 30's to 40's F. We occasionally get low teens but that is rare My unit is in a well insulated shed and I keep an electric radiator in there and it always keeps temp well above freezing even turned on low, 600 watt setting. 


I run the same type and weight oil in mine. If your storage area is not heated, consider this. Place a piece of foil faced foam insulation on floor underneath your unit, then either a light bulb in a reflector under the unit, or possibly a heating pad. Cover well with a couple of blankets or moving quilts, then cover that all with a waterproof tarp that goes all the way to the floor to seal in all the heat you generate. 


If you need it , uncover and start quickly before it cools down, and let engine warm up a few minutes before putting a load on the generator.


----------

